# I'm soooo Ready!



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Well August is over half shot which means the "Season" will be upon us soon and what a glourious time of year! I'm just about all done with the Haunt preperations (have one voice over to do). Below is a list of things I did in the "Off" Season.

Made several LED Spots (various colors)
Made my "dougie" stirring Witch & Cauldron with 2 other Witches (animated)
Put new finials on my Fence, 166 pieces (had to heat every one of them:googly: ).
Made a talking Skull (latex, hair etc).
Tested Air Compressor while fine tuning Coffin Sit-Up Prop.
Made several more Flicker Circuits for fire effect.
Made a rabid Dog out of a Animated Reinbeer (thanks Vlad).
Made a Boneyard BBQ Prop (animated) with Fake Flame for under it.


What have you done to get ready??


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Pray that I can remember what i need to do to get ready LOL Sounds like you are well underway there.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Im with you Troy. Its already begun to get cold in New England so I started in the off season as well

Got any links to pics of the new props?

Love pics


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Troy said:


> ...What have you done to get ready??


I've taken great pains to hide serveral things i bought and made from my wife, started and never completed several props and had to put everything away for now. I think that covers so far. LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

SI,
Cant believe you have to hide stuff.
Oh wait, I'm doing the same thing.
I always use the excuse,"I've had this forever,I got it on clearance after last Halloween".
Sneaky, but a nessasary evil.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

we all have to hide a thing or two or never mind.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Luckily I don't have to hide any Halloween purchases......shoes though, now thats a different story


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It's still 90+ degrees here, so the season is far from here.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow, someone actually being prepared BEFORE halloween? now come on, whats the fun in that?...

Sounds like your in great shape for the season!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I wont be doing a haunt this year, ill be in here watching movies I beilive.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that a bummer? Or is that what you would like?


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one who hides thing and then says "Oh, I've had this for a while"


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I made eyeballs! And spent too much money!

I've only done a few small party favor related things. No big pieces this year, 'cause I'm moving early October (boo hiss on my own shoddy planning for that) and I still need to figure out how to move what I did LAST year.


----------

